# Vizslas- What to expect?



## Tyrco (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been doing research on Vizslas for a few months now as I'm interested in adding one to my family. My main question I still have yet to find a solid answer on is their energy level. In lots of forums I've read it says they are very energetic/need lots of exercise, but when exercised properly they are generally pretty relaxed for the rest of the day (laying on the couch/hanging out). Other sites have just said that they are an extremely energetic breed. 

I'm aware they are very energetic, but if I take him out to exercise (fetch with frisbee, run around in fenced in park) twice a day for an hour each...and train him at night...Will he be generally relaxed/calm the rest of the day...with proper training? Or are they pretty wild most of the time? I haven't been able to personally meet them so it's been tough for me to find an exact answer on this. Thanks for reading!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Should be enough as long as pup getting lots of love and affection outside of this 2 hrs exercise. 

For reference, our Miles gets 75 min off leash run morning, 30-60 min fetch/hike/ or walk lunch, then 60-90 min hike/ fetch/ or beach swim at night. Lots of love and training outside of it. More on weekends. If he doesn't get enough he paces at night!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

MilesMom is right, they need to be a part of the family. Yes they need exercise - we do 45min - 1hr a day (full tilt running), but spend a lot of time with him outside of that. Training, cuddling, just letting them join in on things is so important to this breed. 

I think if you've never been around one, the biggest shock you'll have is how needy they are. They also require quite a bit of repetitive training in the first few years. We're at 15months right now, and things are starting to click. If you have the patience for it, it's a decision you won't regret. We can't imagine life without ours.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

First of all, you will find that they are all different, and they will mold into your lifestyle. My first V-girl would nag (for lack of a better word) if she needed to play, she would come sit in front of me (not bark) and was relentless until I took her over to run. She would run flat out in circles around the play yard ( a huge vacant lot next door). We would often go for walks, but we had a old Weimaraner who couldn't go for long ones, so the running in the vacant lot was the best energy release for her. She always let me know when she needed to exercise. I didn't have a routine.
My new V-boy is now almost 5 mo. We no longer have the vacant lot as they are building on it. He needs to be walked early in the AM for at least 1hr, then he will play with Pearl ( our bloodhound) till he wears her out, then he might run zoomies around the back yard (which is very large) then sleep most of the day, and then we repeat the AM program in the PM and he crashes again around 5pm and sleeps all night till 5am. Because he is a pup, in between, we do training, bird games.
I am not a routine type person, so this program is often varied, I find that if I let the dogs tell me what the want, or need to do...which is easy...because they are either quiet chewing on a bone or driving me nuts bouncing off the walls... Our life together is much more copacetic.
ps
I am in total agreement with MM & Watson... the dog wants to be wherever you are.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tyrco,

Working weekdays when your pup is fully grown, your probably looking at an hours walk early morning, generally off lead free run.
Evening walks generally go on for about an hour and half ( generally in the dark Winter months! :) which include bit of lead work, some retrieve/ dummy training if you intend to work your pup and of course a bit of free run or swim if your lucky enough. 

You can put another hour on both easily if you bump into another V!!!!!!!!!!!  ;D

Good luck

Hobbsy


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

Our 4 month old is pretty chilled if he had exercise & training. If he gets just a little less attention than he is used it is another matter!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had another thought for this thread... Some times the pups don't really need to burn off a lot of energy, they just need some mental stimulation. V's are very smart dogs and some times just 10 or 15 mins. with toys or games is as good as an hr. long walk. Teaching puppies the power of a toy ie: fun, attention, exercise, play, thinking...can be a valuable tool for you down the line. IMO & experience, if the dog has it's own appropriate items that bring him a reward, he is less likely to choose yours, that bring him a scolding or punishment. I frequently play games in the house, even on nice days, just to prepare for those days when going out is not an option. 
Use the search to find games and toys that are fun.
Also, you might be lucky and your dog will bring a toy to you when they want to play... That is really special!

PS Welcome, and thanks for the great question


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a tired V is a happy V - there mind never sleeps - just looking 4 away to teach U that run me in the field - is what makes the V happy - or they VVill eat your house - LOL


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have to very energetic Vizslas, they never really stop no matter if they have been working or playing all day. I have watched them swim for a few hours and run after and they will come back to the house and wrestle all night!

I love it though!


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

If they had the chance my 2 would happily run around in the fields and woods all day and never say no to another walk or run, on the other hand this week my husband has been unwell so they've only had a 10 min walk in the morning and evening and spend the rest of the time at home with him happily playing together or snoozing and generally being quite chilled (I think they know he's not well as they have been uncharacteristically quiet on the walks and the oldest dog won't break out of a slow trot and stays close by!). 
They mainly just want to be with you and as long as that can happen I find that my 2 happily go with our pace of life, although I think they made up for the quiet week with 3 hrs on non stop zooming together whilst we built a bonfire on the village green today! Tknafox2 is right about the training and i find 5-10 min short bursts help in tiring them out and add up slowly towards that goal of a happy and obedient V!!! Mine are 18months and 12months old.


----------

